
The many deaths of liberalism - dsr12
https://aeon.co/essays/reports-of-the-demise-of-liberalism-are-greatly-exaggerated
======
CM30
As a political idea, liberalism certainly isn't dead. It's got plenty of
supporters, to the point a certain form of it may be the 'default' for certain
age groups and demographics.

In politics itself though, it feels like the parties and people who are
supposed to represent this ideal just don't. That's the real issue, and where
it may appear to be 'dead'. The left wing parties fighting for power nowadays
are basically liberal in name only, and seem to think having the same economic
policies as their rivals and adding it a few token social attitudes makes them
'liberal'.

Which itself may be part of why liberalism is under attack so much. Because
while certain social attitudes and rights have indeed gotten better, for many
people it feels like the economic situation and other rights have been
ignored/left to deteriate. It's great that rights for LGBT people have gotten
better for example, but it would have been even better if at the same time,
working conditions had improved, wages had improved, housing was more
affordable, health care was more affordable (in the US), governments and
companies weren't spying on people's activities, etc. That's why its critics
seem to be gaining popularity, because they're promising change and a better
quality of life, whereas the left wing parties aren't really doing that.

Liberalism as a philosophy isn't dead, but its supposed supporters in
government are liberal in name only and people are rightfully wondering where
any change is coming from.

